

BitTorrent's Bleep messenger is a secure, decentralized chat platform - ss6012
http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/bleep/index.html

======
myroslav_opyr
Are there comparable Open Source initiatives?

~~~
kxs
Apparently: [https://tox.im](https://tox.im)

